# wiring mystery



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

wiring mystery


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Please do not cross post. Your thread WILL get seen, especially if it is in the right forum.
http://www.electriciantalk.com/f2/wiring-mystery-11903/http://www.electriciantalk.com/f24/electrical-mystery-11904/


----------

